# 10 Minute Tune TmT HP7



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I would like to start a new thread.

Ten Minute Tune

My first chassis HP7 Tyco 

parts changed

POLYMER TRACTION MAGNET FOR TYCO HP-7 LuckyBobs
O-Ring Front End Set http://www.hcslots.com/hardencreekparts/axleswheelstires.html
Sluggo rear tires ebay

Wow it runs faster than Gjets on an old Scorpion! 
I finally got a HP7 I like!

please post your your project.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

beauty i got a couple of those i have screwed around with quite a bit!i even have the yellow porsche carrera ....nice hp7!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Ten Minute Tune AFX Magnatraction*

started with old used magnatraction

open it up CLEAN 
CRC electrical cleaner
Proxxon (Dremel) wire wheel everything fast and quick
new JL xtraction for parts
Magnets springs shoes
902 bsrt wheels (front and rear work!) around .460 tire
hcslots front axle & some old sg+ front bushings and this old armature
likes this setup!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Are the front end bushings weighted?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Small brass bushings from old Super G Plus endbell.
I'm sure they have some downforce but not like tjet weighted front axles.

What cheap scale could measure this small weight? gun Reloading scale?
next I'm getting in to wife's jewerly making for weights and spacers.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Harbor freight sells a gram scale, very useful. FOR SLOT CARS lol


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

remember for the magnatraction you have to balance the added weight vs the rolling stop and the delayed launch!

better to use lower tires and let the magnets work for you


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> Harbor freight sells a gram scale, very useful. FOR SLOT CARS lol


ya mon...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I use a reloading scale to measure magnet strength. Works pretty good I think. 

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I found that you can improve performance & handling by adapting a TOMY Turbo can motor.You essentially hace to widen the chassis endbelll holes slightly.
Neal:dude:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Good point Neal,

Even better than a Tomy Turbo motor is Fyrebox-1. It's got a little hotter wind and is exactly the same size. I have converted all my SRT's and HP7's with this motor. What a difference!!


----------

